# WHERE TO GET SILICONE SPRAY IN KOTA KINABALU,SABAH, MALAYSIA??



## East-Zat (Jan 7, 2009)

heyy guyss.. i wondering maybe u can try and help me out here.. i dont know where to get silicone spray in my place... ive tried some hardware stores.... and some of them dont even wat silicone spray is.. so PLZ3.. HELP ME !!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey first of all the Malaysian population here is probably about 1% so there's no use asking people here...

do go to http://www.malaysiancube.com/forum/ if you don't know about the existence of that website..it's where malaysian cubers gather.

As for your question, i'm pretty sure it's sold somewhere here..just look around in more hardware stores..or ask in the malaysian cube forum..


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 7, 2009)

Wal-mart would do :?...


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 7, 2009)

Could you please remove the capitals from the title, I really don't think it is necessary.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2009)

There's no walmart in Malaysia..heh.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 7, 2009)

Ask blah....

He's from Malaysia


----------



## Xekill (Jan 7, 2009)

wow. didnt expect my hometown to be in speedsolving forum. lol

servay likas got plenty. the name "auto silicon spray" blue can.


----------



## East-Zat (Jan 7, 2009)

okok... thx for the kind replies guyss....


----------



## HarryOng (Jun 10, 2009)

whr to buy at KL?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Jun 10, 2009)

Just go auto shop or contact CRC indutries (australia and NZ)


----------



## qazefth (Jun 10, 2009)

HarryOng said:


> whr to buy at KL?



find ace hardware at these malls. Sunway pyramid or summit usj. Buy the crc sillicone spray. Or you can just go to any hardware stores near your house and ask them if they're selling sillicon spray.


----------

